# Filters for mining stocks



## craigj (29 September 2009)

where do i find on the net a filter that allows me to find which stocks mine specific commodities ?

an example when i hear about nickel rising overnight, i want to be able to create a list of companies that currently mine nickel.


----------



## kam75 (4 October 2009)

craigj said:


> where do i find on the net a filter that allows me to find which stocks mine specific commodities ?
> 
> an example when i hear about nickel rising overnight, i want to be able to create a list of companies that currently mine nickel.




This I believe is still available on the ASX website.  Check http://www.asx.com.au/research/industry/mining/index.htm

may help you.


----------

